# Tohatsu 40 hp / 2009



## Capt._A_J (Mar 5, 2009)

Purchased a new outboard with installation at Backwoods Landing in Alabama for 3895.00. Most excellent and worth the drive! http://www.backwoodslanding.com/nissan-tohatsu.html


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Excellent shill post! ;D Thanks for sharing the word with our members.


----------



## ko (Jun 9, 2007)

They are great motors! I have 2 TLDIs almost 7 years old many hours not a glitch. BUT...they need a healthy battery. That is the only weakness. Very under-rated motors. If you have a dealer near you and the HP is what you want first choice for reliability is a Tohatsu! Second choice is a MercHatsu! :-/


----------

